# deleted!



## louise w (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi - ime new to this and dont no how to contact you directly but i dont understand what was wrong with my posts? i have not posted the samething all over the place as you said i have posted 3 - one for france where we are at the moment one for germany and one for South Africa - all three countries are of interest to us and we posted the posts to see what information we could get back -


----------

